# Rat Nails



## PauO (Oct 11, 2012)

So I have a question about trimming your rats nails. I first trimmed misty's(my rat) nails about a month ago with some difficulty but managed to trim down all four paws in a good 1 1/2 to 2 hrs. I tried today but I was not able to because my rat kept squeeking bloody murder and was trying to frantically run away to the point where I was to nervous to cut her claws lest she would move her paw and off comes a toe, (I don't clip the nail unless 100% positive about positioning of the clipper). I love my rat and it is a joy to let her climb on me and explore the smells of the world from my shoulder but the red lines that appear in the aftermath will always last a good day or two even after being slathered in soft lotion. I am writing this post in a plea for help, how do you guys keep the sharpness of t\your rats nails in check. I did try to file them but I could not get how to hold the claw still enough to where there is enough friction to file it down to a dull point. if you have anything to contribute please do as I am clueless in this matter. If you know of any ways to dull the nails or know of any useful links please post them, Thank you

Sincerely,
The shredded up remnants of Paul

P.S. Also any ideas on some calming lotions that work the best are appreciated, I just grab whatever's around.


----------



## gal5150 (Aug 14, 2012)

You may be allergic to rat scratches, or really what their nails carry on them like urine, etc. I am an that's why I clip my boys' nails. Tried filing with little success and I felt it was more traumatic on the toe as its almost impossible for it not to move back and forth during the process. Toe bones are delicate. I clip when my boys are good and tired and disoriented and I only do as many nails in one sitting as I can before they start to wiggle. After that I feel it's counter productive and can make them gun shy the next time your doing it. I get them out of a dead sleep, scritch them back to sleep in my arm and use that army's hand to pull out the foot. Repeated for all toes. Works well for us. To bring down swelling and itch after a scratch wash with soap and leave it alone. Lotions compound an allergic problem. Once your arm/hand is done with the itchy/burning phase, for me about 10 min, I apply an oatmeal lotion made for eczema by Aveeno. Good luck!


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

You can place a brick or rock in the cage to help keep nails worn down. Place it where they have to cross it or hold onto it such as under their water bottle spout . You can also get Lava Ledges that can attach to the cage to act as "steps" if you use a few or as a ledge that will help a little. Those are available at most pet stores.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Grab some sort of brick to place in the cage where they need to pass over it. Of course, make sure that your rats are healthy before giving them obstacles! For older rats with HED, this isn't appropriate.

Anyway, I place a fire brick under their water bottle. Fire bricks are thinner and smoother with a texture more like a nail file than a regular brick. You can find them any place that sells wood stoves.


----------

